# Landscape shooting - Used 5DMII or Used 6D or New 7DMII



## fosterscape (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

I've got a Canon 7D that I've been using for a few years now and it's a great camera, but I would like to make the move to a full frame setup. Also the the 7D is experiencing intermittent problems, with "Error 30" (shutter sticking) appearing from time to time.

I do a lot of landscape photography, some action (kids/wildlife/birds). Now that the 6D has been around for awhile the used prices in my area are around the same as for the older 5D Mark II. But with either option I would also need to buy lenses as mine are EF-S.

For the price of a used 5DMII/6D + a lens, I could buy a new 7DMII and just use the lenses I already have (Canon EF-S 15-85mmm, 10-22mm). I would like to go full frame, but I've been getting along with aps-c so far even for my landscape photos, and the newer 7DMII is tempting.

Any thoughts on the best option?


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 28, 2016)

I think you need to ultimately decide what is best for you, as those are two very different routes to go. I will say this small piece though, I'd take the 6D over the 5D2.

Personally, I owned a 70D (pretty similar in capabilities to your 7D) when I picked up the 6D. I saw the two augmenting each other and expected to use them in a 50/50 split. I just ended up going with the 6D all the time and the 70D collected dust. Which led me to eventually selling it.

I get the feeling you really want to go full frame, and probably would, if it didn't also require swapping out a bunch of lenses. That's a tough deal. I still have an EF-S 60mm macro I'm trying to unload. Anyway, I see your hesitation and understand the situation you are in.

Again, comes down to what you shoot and what is important to you. That 7D2 is an awesome camera. Do you want all the goodness of full frame (narrow DOF, low light, better IQ) or the better capabilities of a focus system/tracking, frame rate, etc. Obvious there are other details like one being more rugged, the other having GPS, etc. etc. But those are the basics, an IQ vs focus/tracking decision.

So probably not a ton of help, but maybe I at least helped you think through it some more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2016)

I went full frame less than a year ago but still have my 7d2. Lenses weren't much of an issue for me, as I'd deliberately gone with full frame lenses over time in anticipation of the move. 

One thing to note is that I and others have been spoiled a bit by the 7d2. It's roughly a stop better than the 7d when it comes to capability in low light. Running that and the 5d3 together, I find that my go to camera is almost always the 7d2. There are times when I want the full frame (low light and slower, studio-like setups), but the image quality is really quite good, and the frame rate rocks. That might not be a big deal for you if you're doing these landscapes mostly, but it IS a big deal if you're taking pictures of hyperkinetic kids. 

Also, the full frame lineup appears to be about to be replaced, so it might be that better deals will be in store for those older full frames momentarily. 

Here's my suggestion:
1) Borrow or rent a 6d just to have the full frame experience. You'll always be curious. Before you buy, try it out and compare it to results from your 7d. 
2) Go buy the 7d2 with one of these deals you see now and again for $1.1k
3) Add one lens to your lineup that is also full frame. Based on the ones you listed and the stated objectives for types of photography, I'd suggest one of the f/4 70-200s that Canon offers or perhaps the Tamron f/2.8. 
4) After the full frame lineup redo is over and done with, pick up a 6d for less or a 5d3 for something less that what you'd pay now. 
5) At that point, you'd be one full frame zoom lens away from a pretty decent kit. You could pick up a third party 24-70 to fill that gap. 
6) Keep the 7d, as you'll regret losing it when you need the reach. Us crop people are spoiled for reach.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2016)

The natural substitutes for their lenses would be:
Canon 24-105 STM + 16-35mm F4, totaling $ 1,700.

If you do not need to shoot fast action, the 6D will suit you very well.


----------



## fosterscape (Jan 28, 2016)

I like the ruggedness of the 7DMII. One of my reasons for going with the 7D in the first place was for the weather sealing. I take it out hiking quite a bit and weather can be an issue. This plus the lenses I already have are leaning me towards staying with the the crop body. Plus the 7DMII has GPS, something else I want - but the 6D has this as well with full frame.

If I go for the 5dMII or 6D I'd have to sell my 7D and all my lenses to make up for the cost of the new body and additional lenses. But if just switching to a 7DMII, I'll only sell the 7D body to help recoup some of the upgrade cost.

The option of going for the 7DMII now and then slowly adding EF lenses to my kit is appealing, just hard to push off that full frame upgrade even longer.


----------



## bluemoon (Jan 28, 2016)

as MKIV comes out MKIII will drop in price. Wait few more months and pick up a nice camera for a lot less than they are now!

pierre


----------



## fosterscape (Jan 28, 2016)

bluemoon said:


> as MKIV comes out MKIII will drop in price. Wait few more months and pick up a nice camera for a lot less than they are now!
> 
> pierre



I'd love to wait until the 5DMIII comes down in price, but my current "Error 30" is what is causing me to look around. It doesn't happen all the time, but when it does it's very frustrating. I could send it in to be fixed, but I'd rather use the money that would cost towards upgrading my camera body.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 28, 2016)

6D used is the best of your stated options. 7D Mark II is a great camera, and would be a great choice, but if the decision is 100% landscape based, 6D is better.


----------



## bluemoon (Jan 28, 2016)

fosterscape said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > as MKIV comes out MKIII will drop in price. Wait few more months and pick up a nice camera for a lot less than they are now!
> ...



for what it's worth, I have both the 6D and 7DII and it is an absolute love hate relationship with both. I LOVE the images from the 6D, but it really is in need of a crutch when shooting moving stuff. 7DII on the other hand feels soooooo solid and has a ton of features compared to the 6D. I should also mention that I can't get it to produce the sharpness that 6D delivers even though Canon looked at it and made some sort of adjustment; it is not razor sharp on larger prints (I print 17" wide up to 30" long). For primarily landscape work I'd take the 6D, but you will miss the heft and feel of your 7D1 when you switch. I will be buying the 5DMKIII as soon as the prices start coming down.

pierre


----------



## Ryan708 (Jan 28, 2016)

I forget where it was I read this, but probably on the lensrentals.com blog, something to the effect of "If you want a sharper image, choose a larger format"
I know I would choose the 6D, refurbished, considering they are less than the used ones and every refurb I have bought has been like new. But I dont shoot any action really, and want great image quality and low noise more than AF speed.
you might like this, old but same idea.
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/full-frame-advantage.htm


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: Landscape shooting - Used 5DMII or Used 6D or New 7DMI*



bluemoon said:


> fosterscape said:
> 
> 
> > bluemoon said:
> ...



I agree. I have the 7DII and had the 6D along with it (untill I traded the 6D for the 5Ds). The 6D will give you better image quality, but the 7DII has better features and in general a better shooting experience, apart from the larger viewfinder in the 6D. It is really hard to just choose one. If landscape images is the main priority, I would go for the 6D. As an allround camera, both are great, but I might have gone for the 7DII.


----------



## candc (Jan 28, 2016)

the 6d is a good landscape shooting camera but the af system sucks for anything else. i use the 7dii and the 6d together and they make a great pair but its hard to recommend either one as a good overall camera. to me they are both specialist. 

i like the 70d more than the 7dii for general use. i take it on trips when i just want one camera along. if you really want ff then maybe you can find a good deal on a 5diii? i think it would suit your needs better than a 6d.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 29, 2016)

Touch call. The 6D and 7D2 really compliment each other, but neither is great at both landscape and action.

As others have said, the 6D is an excellent landscape camera. Pair it with a 16-35mm f/4 IS and you can take some incredible landscape shots. But the 6D isn't ideal for moving subjects like kids playing or wildlife. A 6D was my only body for over 2 years and I used it for everything and have a lot of great photos to show for it.

The 7D2 is an excellent action and wildlife camera and built like a tank, but you landscapes will not be quite as good as possible with the 6D. I have not owned a 7D2 to give a direct comparison testimonial.

Given that you like your 7D's build and have all EF-S glass, my recommendation would be to get a 7D2 and see how it goes. Maybe down the road you can add a 6D as a 2nd body for landscape. As I stated earlier, the two bodies compliment each other very well.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 29, 2016)

It is a money issue IMO.
Your title line says landscape, that says one of the FF bodies IMO.

$1200 to $1300 for the 7D II on sale
Vs
Several $1000 for the FF and a few new lenses.


I bought the 7D II at release, and at the time owned the 5D II and 1D IV. The only advantage I realized from the 7D II was the resolution advantage at the longest focal length. That basically meant birds and small critters with the 500mm. For all else I do the 5 D II was a better choice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

As a 30 000 shot 6D user and a couple months with the 1D IV, which is generally accepted as being similar to the 7D II except for resolution, I can testify that the previous comments are all excellent. I have loved the 6D, especially for its price, the IQ is great but I like wide so crop is out. However, I like BIF and the 6D AF and 4 1/2 FPS just don't cut it, period (that almost tempted me re 7D II).

FWIW, I am sticking with an upgrade in the full frame realm. Was sure to be 1DX II but at 20.2 MP I'm now waffling. My birds almost always get cropped significantly so I need every MP I can get. 22 I could live with, 24 would have been super. 

Crop shines for reach not wide FOV (landscape) so that would be the factor for me. There seem to be good used 6D's for pretty low prices and the 24-105 is also a bargain.

Jack


----------



## fosterscape (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks all for your input. I've decided that I'm going to try and move to a full frame setup.

I'll have to sell my current gear first to fund the upgrade path, but in the long run I think this is more the area I want to move to. Probably will be a 6D, unless the price of used 5DMIII's come down during the time it takes me to sell all my current gear.

Again, I appreciate all your input.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 29, 2016)

The 6D is a great landscape and general use camera. I am very happy with mine. Unless you shoot a lot of action and want sophisticated AF, the 6D has everything you need. Save money for a nice lens!

Added bonus is that the focusing screen is interchangeable, you can use a Super-fine screen Eg-S for better focusing with manual focus lenses, still keeping accurate metering (which is not the case with third-party focusing screens). I use some of my old film-era all-manual prime lenses (mostly Nikkors, with adapter) and use relatively fast primes.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 29, 2016)

NancyP said:


> The 6D is a great landscape and general use camera. I am very happy with mine. Unless you shoot a lot of action and want sophisticated AF, the 6D has everything you need. Save money for a nice lens!
> 
> Added bonus is that the focusing screen is interchangeable, you can use a Super-fine screen Eg-S for better focusing with manual focus lenses, still keeping accurate metering (which is not the case with third-party focusing screens). I use some of my old film-era all-manual prime lenses (mostly Nikkors, with adapter) and use relatively fast primes.



Actually Nancy, you can do that on the 7DII now. Unlike the 7D it has a user interchangeable screen and an 's' is available. The 70D now doesn't so there has been a change round from the cheaper model having the interchangeable screen and the more expensive one not - like the current 6D and 5DIII. This makes me pretty sure that the 5DIV will have an interchangeable screen and the 6DII will not. 

When you look at an option between the 6D and the 7DII I think you could argue that the 7DII is by far the more flexible camera, and to all intents and purposes I've come to the conclusion that to day if you stitch there is absolutely no difference between (stitched) FF and crop at even huge enlargements.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> However, I like BIF and the 6D AF and 4 1/2 FPS just don't cut it, period (that almost tempted me re 7D II).



[Off topic]
@Jack Douglas
I've been pretty happy with my 5DsR for shooting wildlife. The 5DsR's AF is excellent, and with the high pixel density, you get as many pixels on target as you do with the 7D2 and can crop a bunch. The only drawbacks are 5fps and the buffer filling shooting full RAW. I'm mostly shooting large birds (herons, eagles, hawks, wild turkeys, etc.) and the 5DsR is working well as long as I time my bursts and am careful to not fill the buffer. After trying unsuccessfully to shoot moving birds with my 6D, the 5D3 and 5DsR are a nice upgrade. I'm sure if I ever used a 1Dx or 7D2 and got used to 10+ fps I would realize what I'm missing...
[/off topic]


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Bholliman. 
I can tell you one thing you would be missing, twice as many almost identical pictures to try to pick a best shot from! ;D. Please don't ask how I know, oh okay, I tried it with my 7DII. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bholliman said:


> [Off topic]
> I've been pretty happy with my 5DsR for shooting wildlife. The 5DsR's AF is excellent, and with the high pixel density, you get as many pixels on target as you do with the 7D2 and can crop a bunch. The only drawbacks are 5fps and the buffer filling shooting full RAW. I'm mostly shooting large birds (herons, eagles, hawks, wild turkeys, etc.) and the 5DsR is working well as long as I time my bursts and am careful to not fill the buffer. After trying unsuccessfully to shoot moving birds with my 6D, the 5D3 and 5DsR are a nice upgrade. I'm sure if I ever used a 1Dx or 7D2 and got used to 10+ fps I was realize what I'm missing...
> [/off topic]


----------



## bjd (Jan 30, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Bholliman.
> I can tell you one thing you would be missing, twice as many almost identical pictures to try to pick a best shot from! ;D. Please don't ask how I know, oh okay, I tried it with my 7DII.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Hi Graham,
you hit it on the head, I'm wondering already when I'll reach the MTBF on my Mirror and Curtain? It wont take long, I guess I'll limit the frame rate sometime soon. IIRC that is possible.
Cheers Brian


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 1, 2016)

You will not be disappointed with the 6D its a far better landscape camera than the 7D MKII. My 6D has been in very hostile conditions on Dartmoor & Snowdonia, been soaked by rain and lived to tell the tale. The images are very very pleasing, yes I can get more detail from my newer 5DS but the 6D is still firmly part of my kit until its replacement arrives. 
For landscape the GPS and Wi-Fi are a god send, I use an ipad mini for my live view via the Wi-Fi something I cannot do with the 5DS without resorting to CamRanger which in the UK is £ 290.00 so when viewed from that perspective the 6D is great value for money.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Landscape shooting - Used 5DMII or Used 6D or New 7DMI*



jeffa4444 said:


> You will not be disappointed with the 6D its a far better landscape camera than the 7D MKII. My 6D has been in very hostile conditions on Dartmoor & Snowdonia, been soaked by rain and lived to tell the tale. The images are very very pleasing, yes I can get more detail from my newer 5DS but the 6D is still firmly part of my kit until its replacement arrives.
> For landscape the GPS and Wi-Fi are a god send, I use an ipad mini for my live view via the Wi-Fi something I cannot do with the 5DS without resorting to CamRanger which in the UK is £ 290.00 so when viewed from that perspective the 6D is great value for money.



Absolutely. I would like to add that I found the centre point on the 6D to be very capable, also in AI servo mode. It's not a big problem to take action shots with the 6D. There are better options for sure, but that doesn't make the 6D bad. I never really understood why people were bashing it's AF. I rarely missed or misfocused a shot due to the AF, with my 6D.


----------



## Ryan708 (Feb 1, 2016)

Now that I have used the 6D more, I can say the AF is a bit better at tracking than my 60D in bright light, and is quite a bit better in darker situations, if only at the center point. The image quality is outstanding compared to the 60D, and I feel like lightroom is now Magical with what can be done with the RAW files.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Landscape shooting - Used 5DMII or Used 6D or New 7DMI*



Larsskv said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > You will not be disappointed with the 6D its a far better landscape camera than the 7D MKII. My 6D has been in very hostile conditions on Dartmoor & Snowdonia, been soaked by rain and lived to tell the tale. The images are very very pleasing, yes I can get more detail from my newer 5DS but the 6D is still firmly part of my kit until its replacement arrives.
> ...



+1

I'll be the first to lement the focus system of the 6D. It's my biggest complaint. However, keeping it in perspective, the center point is as good as any focus point on any camera. And comparing it so say a T2i I had just a few shorts years ago, it certainly is no worse then that. So in comparison to any other xD (1D, 5D, 7D) camera from Canon, yes the autofocus tracking is subpar, but you can certainly chase around kids, or shoot high school sports, plays, etc. You just may have to use the center point and crop later to get a more pleasing composition.

In short, I think you'll be happy with the 6D, especially the images it produces. That lack of outer focus points, the focal system, just may require you to get creative once in a while.


----------



## nhz (Feb 2, 2016)

fosterscape said:


> Thanks all for your input. I've decided that I'm going to try and move to a full frame setup.
> 
> I'll have to sell my current gear first to fund the upgrade path, but in the long run I think this is more the area I want to move to. Probably will be a 6D, unless the price of used 5DMIII's come down during the time it takes me to sell all my current gear.



I have the same subjects, landscape (where FF body shines, with the right WA lenses) and wildlife (where other factors like pixel density/reach, AF performance and speed are important). I'm seriously considering to move to Nikon because IMHO their bodies, e.g. the D750, offer a better compromise for these type of subjects plus much better low ISO DR and a tilt screen which is missing from all 'serious' Canon bodies. I prefer Canon lenses and most of my current ones are EF (not EF-S) but still ... 

I guess in the end it depends on your priorities for these different types of subject and the types of lenses you use most.


----------



## PCM-madison (Feb 3, 2016)

I have both the 6D and 7DMII, and I frequently have landscape and wildlife as subjects. 

On the 6D
1) I think it is a great landscape camera
2) I agree that the center AF point works really well in most situations
3) I've had very good luck in poor weather conditions. I've hiked 50+ miles in Glacier National Park with my 6D + 24-105L exposed on a Cotton Carrier with rain, light snow, passage through waterfalls, etc. and had no problems
4) Smaller size and lighter weight can help when pack space is limited

That said, the 7DMII is a great camera, and if I could only keep one it would be the 7DMII
1) Better AF matters a lot for wildlife
2) Better build could make high difference in the field
3) Higher frame rate matters a lot for wildlife
3) More features including built in interval timer are very useful for landscape and other situations
4) The potential disadvantage in terms of DOF for crop is not relevant at apertures I use for landscape photos
5) The potential disadvantage in terms of pixel level image quality is minimal using top quality Canon lenses, typical landscape apertures, and the final print sizes that I use 

Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2016)

If you're wondering why no one is suggesting the 5DII, it's for good reason. The camera was amazing in its day, but the 6D is far better for landscapes. The 5DII's shadows are well, crap. They are noisy and banded, especially if you push them more than a stop or so. I upgraded from a 60D or 7D and couldn't believe how much worse the shadows were over my crop bodies, even at ISO 100-400.

Unless you have lots of crop lenses or need to shoot in extreme conditions, the 6D is the way to go over the 7II.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 3, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> If you're wondering why no one is suggesting the 5DII, it's for good reason. The camera was amazing in its day, but the 6D is far better for landscapes. The 5DII's shadows are well, crap. They are noisy and banded, especially if you push them more than a stop or so.



We could have a real argument over that ! I tend to use the 5DII over the 6D for landscape when shooting in the region of 100 ISO from a tripod. At base ISO the data from the 5DII is, if anything cleaner when exposed even moderately correctly, you could argue too clean in fact, it can be quite 'unreal' and textureless. I tend to add grain / noise using one of the film simulation filters. I really don't understand this "5DII shadows are crap" statement at all. Noisy and banded ? Not in the least unless you really get into data abuse, and if you do that to the 6D it's not that brilliant either in terms of tonality. 

It's fair to say the 5DII isn't as forgiving of severe under exposure as many other cameras, even ones of the same era, but for me that's just academic.


----------



## fosterscape (Feb 4, 2016)

Well this has all given me quite a bit to think about.
I've flipped flopped a few times on what I'm going to do.

I've taken some great (to me) landscape shots with my 7D in the past and more than anything I want to develop my skills as a photographer more than I need to spend money on my equipment. That said it would be nice to have GPS and a few extra features. And having an unreliable camera (which is what my current 7D is, with the Error 30 randomly appearing), is holding me back more than crop vs full frame.

So since I already have a Canon EF-S 10-22mm, EF-S 15-85mm, EF 70-300mm and filters for them. I think my best bet is to go for the 7DMII.

Then I can look at adding a better tripod/ball head setup more lenses, speedlights or what ever else I may want to explore before needing to completely swap all my lenses and gear to move up to full frame.

And who knows, by that time...a 6D Mark II might be a better option.

Thanks again.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 4, 2016)

fosterscape said:


> Well this has all given me quite a bit to think about.
> I've flipped flopped a few times on what I'm going to do.
> 
> I've taken some great (to me) landscape shots with my 7D in the past and more than anything I want to develop my skills as a photographer more than I need to spend money on my equipment. That said it would be nice to have GPS and a few extra features. And having an unreliable camera (which is what my current 7D is, with the Error 30 randomly appearing), is holding me back more than crop vs full frame.
> ...



Both are great options. As I said earlier, if given the choice, and could only chose one, guess I would pick the 7DII. Good luck!


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 11, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> FWIW, I am sticking with an upgrade in the full frame realm. Was sure to be 1DX II but at 20.2 MP I'm now waffling. My birds almost always get cropped significantly so I need every MP I can get. 22 I could live with, 24 would have been super.
> 
> Crop shines for reach not wide FOV (landscape) so that would be the factor for me. There seem to be good used 6D's for pretty low prices and the 24-105 is also a bargain.



Get the 5DS/R. Problem solved.


----------



## fosterscape (Feb 12, 2016)

Well I sold my Canon 10-22mm lens the other day, so that's a start.

I'd like to pick up a used 6D locally to save on some cash, but so far there is nothing in the used camera listings around here. If nothing comes up I may just buy it new as a kit with the 24-105 f4 lens.

At least that will get me started, then I need to find a good used 16-35mm or something similar.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 12, 2016)

fosterscape said:


> Well I sold my Canon 10-22mm lens the other day, so that's a start.
> 
> I'd like to pick up a used 6D locally to save on some cash, but so far there is nothing in the used camera listings around here. If nothing comes up I may just buy it new as a kit with the 24-105 f4 lens.
> 
> At least that will get me started, then I need to find a good used 16-35mm or something similar.



I picked up a Grey 6D with 3 yrs warranty... in country repairs using canon approved repairers if it all goes wrong. (UK)

Price: £850, about the same as good second hand.

Not regretting the pruchase for one second.. it's a fabulous camera.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 12, 2016)

Yep, you will be very happy with the 6D. All the things you need for landscape photography, none of the bells and whistles to clutter things up. I often use it in manual focus mode, and use manual exposure, so it reminds me of the old days (late 1960s 35mm Mamiya-Sekor DTL 1000, my beloved first real camera). Humorously enough, sometimes I use old manual film era lenses on it - Canon accommodates M42 screw mount, Nikkor F mount, and several other types of adapters.


----------



## Ryan708 (Feb 12, 2016)

fosterscape said:


> Well I sold my Canon 10-22mm lens the other day, so that's a start.
> 
> I'd like to pick up a used 6D locally to save on some cash, but so far there is nothing in the used camera listings around here. If nothing comes up I may just buy it new as a kit with the 24-105 f4 lens.
> 
> At least that will get me started, then I need to find a good used 16-35mm or something similar.



I'm not sure where you live, but the refurbished stuff on the canon USA website is often a great deal, and the refurbished items I have purchased all appeared brand new. I am loving my 6D! I might pick up a fixed 14mm manual focus for my UWA lens, as I basically used my EF-S 10-18 as a 10mm prime anyways.


----------



## fosterscape (Feb 19, 2016)

Just as a follow up for anyone that may be reading this thread, you may find this helpful if you are trying to decided between crop and full frame.

After looking at all the potential costs of full frame vs. crop, I decided to stick with a crop sensor.
Ignoring the camera body prices, I looked at what range of lenses I would want with either Full Frame or APS-C and obviously I can have more options for less by sticking with a crop sensor and EF-S lenses.

I realize the crop sensor is not the "optimal" body for landscape photography, but for my budget and the type of build quality I want it fits perfectly to my needs for now. If some day my budget allows for a full frame body and range of lenses that would be useful I can always sell all my crop gear and move on.

So given that budget is a big part of this, I was very pleased to find a used 7DMKII body at the camera store for much less than a new one. That was enough of a savings to buy a used EF-S 10-22mm and some filters and still be within my budget.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 20, 2016)

Fantastic. Get out there and shoot the piss out of it.


----------



## cpsico (Feb 21, 2016)

fosterscape said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a Canon 7D that I've been using for a few years now and it's a great camera, but I would like to make the move to a full frame setup. Also the the 7D is experiencing intermittent problems, with "Error 30" (shutter sticking) appearing from time to time.
> 
> ...


I have both the 5d II and the 6d is far superior with the exception of the lcd for landscape


----------



## RGF (Feb 21, 2016)

bluemoon said:


> as MKIV comes out MKIII will drop in price. Wait few more months and pick up a nice camera for a lot less than they are now!
> 
> pierre



good idea. I would opt for FF vs a crop sensor for landscape. Well that is my $0.02


----------



## gsealy (Feb 21, 2016)

RGF said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > as MKIV comes out MKIII will drop in price. Wait few more months and pick up a nice camera for a lot less than they are now!
> ...



I have both the 1DsIII and a 5DIII. I like the 1DsIII better for landscapes. ISO performance differences doesn't mean as much outside.


----------



## EdB (Feb 22, 2016)

6D is fine for fast moving subjects, don't let anyone tell you different.


----------

